# Chappie - Deutscher Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Film vom "District 9"-Regisseur



## FlorianStangl (27. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Chappie - Deutscher Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Film vom "District 9"-Regisseur* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Chappie - Deutscher Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Film vom "District 9"-Regisseur


----------



## searyel (27. Januar 2015)

Also der film wird bestimmt gut( district 9 und elysium waren schon geil)  nur die deutsche syncro gefällt mir mal überhaupt nicht... schaut euch mal die englischen trailer an... da hört sich chappie wenigstens wie ein roboter an ...


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2015)

Ich muß hier unwillkürlich an Hundefutter denken und nicht an einen SciFi-Streifen.


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2015)

Nr.5 lebt


----------



## MadFox80 (28. Januar 2015)

searyel schrieb:


> Also der film wird bestimmt gut( district 9 und elysium waren schon geil)  nur die deutsche syncro gefällt mir mal überhaupt nicht... schaut euch mal die englischen trailer an... da hört sich chappie wenigstens wie ein roboter an ...


Geht mir genauso. Man hat haeufig bei deutschen Synchros das Gefuehl, dass die Stimmen eher monoton sind, nicht so lebhaft wie damals Louis de Funes' Stimme...grossartig


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Man hat haeufig bei deutschen Synchros das Gefuehl, dass die Stimmen eher monoton sind, nicht so lebhaft wie damals Louis de Funes' Stimme...grossartig


Früher wars ja teilweise so, dass die Deutsche Synchro lustiger war, als das Original, weil sie sich nicht so haargenau an die vorgaben gehalten haben.
Als Extrem-Beispiel wäre hier "Die 2" anzuschauen.

_Dies lag wohl hauptsächlich an der Synchronisation nach den Dialogbüchern Rainer Brandts, deren Übersetzung zum Teil erheblich vom Original abweicht: Während es sich im englischen Original zwar auch um eine Krimiserie mit Humor handelt, wurden für die deutsche Fassung flapsige und witzige Sprüche („Hände hoch – ich bin Achselfetischist!“, „Sleep well in your Bettgestell!“, …) ergänzt, die heute teilweise zu geflügelten Worten geworden sind. Dabei wurde teilweise sogar während der Synchronisation improvisiert („Du musst jetzt etwas schneller sprechen, Lordchen, sonst bist du nicht synchron!“). Außerdem gab es Seitenhiebe auf die deutsche Sendeanstalt oder das Fernsehen als solches. So kam es in einer Folge zur Situation, in der Danny Wilde seinen Ferrari in einer engen Gasse parkte und auf der Windschutzscheibe einen Zettel mit der Aufschrift „Arzt im Notdienst“ hinterlegte. Das Ganze kommentierte er mit den Worten: „Mach’ ich vor’m ZDF auch immer so.“[SUP][6][/SUP] In einer anderen Folge entspann sich folgender Dialog: „Und wer’s nicht versteht, nimmt jetzt den Kon zur Hand, den Lexi.“ – „Junge, lass doch die Sprüche, die setzen ja die nächste Folge ab!“[SUP][7][/SUP] Selbst die freie Übersetzung der Synchronisation als solche persiflierte Brandt in der Serie: Auf die Bemerkung Richter Fultons „Sie haben schon ’ne Menge Sprüche losgelassen, die nicht jedermanns Geschmack gewesen sind.“ lässt Brandt Danny Wilde antworten: „Leute, die lieber Originaltexte hören, interessieren doch nicht!“[SUP][8][/SUP]_
_Diese Art der Synchronisation wurde auch für die französische Fassung übernommen und hatte dort einen ähnlichen Erfolg wie in Deutschland. Deswegen bat Tony Curtis Brandt, im Falle einer Fortsetzung der Serie die Originalbücher zu schreiben, wozu es aber nicht mehr kam.[SUP][9]

[/SUP]_Die Zwei – Wikipedia


----------



## Malifurion (28. Januar 2015)

Ich schau eh kein einzigen Film auf Deutsch an, es sei denn es ist ein deutschsprachiger Film  Aber auch wenn die Syncro wieder mal Müll ist, würde ichs mir teilweise echt überlegen, weil die Quietsche Stimme von Yolandi kann ich auch nicht immer ab.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Januar 2015)

Das sind doch diese beiden von "Die Antwoord"?! 
Gibt kaum Musik, die mir schlechter gefällt, aber was solls muss den Film ja nicht beeinflussen


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (28. Januar 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das sind doch diese beiden von "Die Antwoord"?!
> Gibt kaum Musik, die mir schlechter gefällt, aber was solls muss den Film ja nicht beeinflussen



Es sind die beiden von "Die Antwoord" desswegen kann ich den Film auch nicht ernst nehmen ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4 ). Insgesammt sagt mir die Story aber eh nicht zu ^^


----------

